# SERVER UPGRADE - COMPLETE



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Well, we've negotiated a new server for the TT Forum, with

MORE GHZ (150%)
MORE MEMORY (200%)
MORE DISC SPACE (300%)
MORE BANDWIDTH (300%)

which will be coming online in June. Watch this space for rollout dates, and interruption times in the forum.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

cool! 8)

nice one Jae


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice one! 8)

Though the sound of down time is bad, maybe I should arrange a holiday then  :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Good job that man! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Does the new server come with upgraded smilies as well Jae :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Server will be upgraded today, 4th July. A temporary board will be available in the meantime to keep you addicts ebtertained 

Jae


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> Server will be upgraded today, 4th July. A temporary board will be available in the meantime to keep you addicts ebtertained
> 
> Jae


LOL - now that's customer service. I'd just take the board down and let some of us just get on with our work.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Nice job Jae. Thanks. 

Normal service is resumed.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Could you take it off for a few days again so I can do some work too please? :lol:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Your still on the old server at the moment!

Am awaiting for our IP block to be moved 

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

If you're reading this - your on!!

IP Block has been moved!

Jae


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

and it obviously works too


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks Jae - unsung hero once again!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fook me, it's a lot faster! 

Well done Jae.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

You gave the damn sever Extascy! Its much quicker now!


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

I seem to having an odd problem since the server was changed; I can't enter the forum by entering www.********.co.uk into IE, but I managed to get in via a link from a search on Google for screenwash!

Once in, I can navigate the forum as normal, but it means a convoluted way of getting in. Is there something I need to do on my PC following the upgrade or are there other reports of access problems?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

just tuned some of the URLs. You should not have any issues now

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

well with all that processing power and the added memory and disc space it should be quicker!!


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Jae said:


> just tuned some of the URLs. You should not have any issues now
> 
> Jae


Still the same for me I'm afraid mate :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

fixed it


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I don't seem to be able to get into the gallery - the username/password page doesn't come up.

Moley


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Moley,

Fixed that too.

Cheers

J


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Trying to log into my gallery area I get "Error. Can't open user database".


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

hutters said:


> Trying to log into my gallery area I get "Error. Can't open user database".


I'm afraid I get the same.

Moley


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Permissions prob. Sorted now


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep, no probs now.

Thanks Jae.

Moley


----------

